# Florida HSR Comission chooses HSR method



## battalion51 (Oct 27, 2003)

The following is a quote from the Flroida Railfan Page



> 10/27/03 HIGH SPEED RAIL DECISION!!!!The Florida High Speed Rail Authority has made thier decision.
> 
> THE ROUTE - Via the Greenway to Walt Disney World bypassing I Drive
> 
> ...


So it looks like we won't get electrification after all.  But, now we know what HSR will look like, still has to be approved by the state though.


----------



## Viewliner (Oct 27, 2003)

Well at least they made a sensible choice for equipment. Too bad about the electrification though. Even though it would have cost more, it would have provided additional jobs.


----------

